# -



## jw (Jul 5, 2006)

-


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 5, 2006)

When I first read the post, I wondered what in the world you were trying to do to your razor and why cell phone companies made shaving equipment . . . 

Sorry, I'm very technologicaly illiterate (and thus no help) . . .


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 5, 2006)

Did you follow the "pairing" instructions very closely? Did you input the default passcode?

You can call me if you want.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 5, 2006)

Nope. Not yet.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 5, 2006)

back at ya


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> When I first read the post, I wondered what in the world you were trying to do to your razor and why cell phone companies made shaving equipment . . .
> 
> Sorry, I'm very technologicaly illiterate (and thus no help) . . .



Jessica, I'm the same way, but I still am trying to figure out why one would want a blue tooth.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's the start of a joke; what do you get when you cross a Blue Tooth and a Blackberry?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know either but I bet someone can come up with something clever.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Here's the start of a joke; what do you get when you cross a Blue Tooth and a Blackberry?



A color-clashed broken byte.


----------

